# Found this neat app on a reptile group



## Bl69aze (Apr 27, 2018)

i guess it’s good for husbandry (mark your feeding, sheds, cleans, breeding etc) as well as gives good information about breeding and percentages and words it nicely for beginners etc

I’m no way affiliated with the creators of this app.

Track My Reptile by Fiovex Pty Ltd https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/track-my-reptile/id975010212?mt=8

It’s also on Android under the same name, I know there’s some paranoid people about Facebook, so I just made a fake account  and it works decently well, only problem is the free version only works for 1 reptile  and I’m not sure how much it costs for paid (don’t really want to know either haha)


Not even sure if this is allowed but yea if it’s not delete plz


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 28, 2018)

Its been around a while but still needs a lot of work before it takes over the world.
There are a few other options if you are into this kind of thing.


----------



## Southernserpent (Apr 28, 2018)

Anything to help track individual snakes progress and breeding projects is good in my book. What other options have you come across paul


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 28, 2018)

Reptile tracker
Reptile help & care planner
Reptile scan
Snakekeeper
HerperPro/VYP3R RTS Reptile Tracking Software
ReptiStat

Reptile scan is the highest rated one but as much as I keep thinking about using one of these I'm still using spreadsheets & notes.


----------



## Southernserpent (Apr 29, 2018)

Nothing like good old pen and paper. Thanks Paul I will check them out


----------



## Harry89 (Apr 30, 2018)

I use Snakekeeper from itunes, a printed excel calendar spreadsheet and a table... That way I have info on the go and good notes and easy to follow chart for vet checkups, admittedly it is a pain filling in three lots of paperwork, but it's only for one snake so not too bad for me. Just be aware it's an American one and takes lengths in inches, so I do a lot of converting...


----------

